

Ask HN: GET /public/data/AppConfigurations/175/logos.png? - ZeroMinx

Hello<p>Looking at the weblogs for a site of mine, I see a lot of requests for  &#x2F;public&#x2F;data&#x2F;AppConfigurations&#x2F;175&#x2F;logos.png . Occasionally also some variation, like &#x2F;public&#x2F;data&#x2F;AppConfigurations&#x2F;61&#x2F;shandrani-web-.png<p>Does anyone know what this might be? I&#x27;m curious, and google gives me nothing.<p>These have been happening long before the site officially launched, and as far as I can tell, the requesting hosts only do this one GET request, nothing else.<p>I see a few referers, like &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;es-mg42.mail.yahoo.com&#x2F;&quot; and &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webmail.mundo-r.com&#x2F;&quot;. This adds confusion, as they are Spanish webmail sites, and my site is Swedish only.<p>Does anyone know what this is about?<p>thanks
======
RobinUS2
My best guess would be that your domain has been used before? I also get lots
of requests on my domains to files that are long gone (couple of years).

~~~
ZeroMinx
I guess it's possible, but I don't think that's the case here. The domain name
is just 5 characters long, but it's quite obscure; it's not a real word.

We registered both .SE and .COM in April, and I don't think either had been
used before. The .COM is currently parked, I'm seeing all of this on the .SE
site.

The referals I've seen appear indicate Spanish clients; There could be a mixup
(Spain = .ES), but the domain name .ES isn't registered by anyone.

I don't think there's much to be too concerned about, I was merely curious
what this might be.

~~~
quaffapint
Have you checked wayback on the domain?
[http://archive.org/web/web.php](http://archive.org/web/web.php)

~~~
ZeroMinx
Yea I've checked .SE, .COM and .ES. Nothing.

This is why I'm confused about these requests :)

